# To pump or not ...



## treasure_ireland (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Im unsure whether I want to get a pump or not.

My DN has suggested I have one, but I just cant decide, my next appt is the 22nd June, so I plan to ask for one then (if i decide i want one).

But im just abit worried, what if i dont like it? Where do I put it? What if i struggle with it? Is it too much hard work?

Also my DN said there was no info to give to me about them, so how can i be sure if i want one, if i dont really know that much about them?

Any advice or info you have is much appreciated


----------



## randomange (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi there 

The first thing to remember is that id you try and don't like it for any reason, you can always go back to injections, so youi're not stuck with it.  There have been a couple of threads here on where people wear their pumps so if you have a look through the rest of this forum, it might give you a few ideas.  Me, I just clip it to my pocket and forget about it .   Pumping is a lot of work, particularly to start with when you're getting everything all set up, but for me, the benefits far outweigh this.  I was putting a similar amount of work in when I was on injections, and just wasn't getting anywhere, but no I can solve problems much more easily.  It allows a lot more fliexibility, and I find I think about my diabetes much less.  However, it does mean having something attached to you 24/7, and the risks of DKA are much higher if something goes wrong.

There's a good blog post here: http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2009/11/about-to-start-pumping/ that discusses starting on a pump, and there are some good posts about pumping in general on that blog that might help you get an idea of what living with a pump is like.

As for information on pumps, I suggest going to the pump websites and having a poke around.  You can usually download the pump manuals, which will give you a feel for each pump is like.  At the moment in the UK, there are three pumps you can be offered (someone correct me if I'm wrong on this!) and they are:

Animas
Medtronic
and Accu-chek

Have a look around and see what you think, and I'd suggest having a read through this forum as well to see how other people have got on with pumps.  Any questions, just ask!


----------



## shiv (Jun 7, 2010)

randomange said:


> At the moment in the UK, there are three pumps you can be offered (someone correct me if I'm wrong on this!) and they are:
> 
> Animas
> Medtronic
> and Accu-chek



The Omnipod is coming to the UK in July!

http://www.input.me.uk/index.php?ma...icleid=10&cntnt01origid=71&cntnt01returnid=71


----------



## randomange (Jun 7, 2010)

shiv said:


> The Omnipod is coming to the UK in July!
> 
> http://www.input.me.uk/index.php?ma...icleid=10&cntnt01origid=71&cntnt01returnid=71



Oh cool!


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jun 7, 2010)

randomange said:


> Hi there
> 
> The first thing to remember is that id you try and don't like it for any reason, you can always go back to injections, so youi're not stuck with it.  There have been a couple of threads here on where people wear their pumps so if you have a look through the rest of this forum, it might give you a few ideas.  Me, I just clip it to my pocket and forget about it .   Pumping is a lot of work, particularly to start with when you're getting everything all set up, but for me, the benefits far outweigh this.  I was putting a similar amount of work in when I was on injections, and just wasn't getting anywhere, but no I can solve problems much more easily.  It allows a lot more fliexibility, and I find I think about my diabetes much less.  However, it does mean having something attached to you 24/7, and the risks of DKA are much higher if something goes wrong.
> 
> ...



At the moment im putting in alot of work to try and stabalize my BG's, as im experiencing a weird case of dawn phenomenom which takes place late morning, and after a year or more of trying different things to stop it, nothing can. Its proving a pain as my BG's would be fine without this, however its causing alot of adjustments.

Why is the risk of DKA higher? I have never experienced DKA, and hopefully wont (touch wood).

Thanks for the URL, i will have a read.

I have also been suggested to read http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pumping-Insulin-Everything-Success-Smart/dp/1884804861 has anyone else read it or would recommend it?

I have read a few posts on where to put the pump, alot of other girls say down the bra, but I honestly think that might be uncomfortable. Im just worried that if i wanted to wear a bodycon dress for example, and chunky pump might ruin the look, and im not sure where i could hide it.

Thanks for your help randomange


----------



## shiv (Jun 7, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Why is the risk of DKA higher? I have never experienced DKA, and hopefully wont (touch wood).



The risk is higher as all your insulin comes through the pump, so if there is a problem with the pump (eg bent cannula) and you don't receive insulin for a while, there's a bigger chance you could run into DKA.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> ...I have also been suggested to read http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pumping-Insulin-Everything-Success-Smart/dp/1884804861 has anyone else read it or would recommend it?
> ...Thanks for your help randomange



Pumping insulin has been recommended many times by members of the forum. Another book that has been recommended is Insulin Pump Therapy Demystified by Gabrelle Kaplan-Mayer.


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jun 7, 2010)

shiv said:


> The risk is higher as all your insulin comes through the pump, so if there is a problem with the pump (eg bent cannula) and you don't receive insulin for a while, there's a bigger chance you could run into DKA.



Ah I see, that makes sense. If i run high at the moment, I can tell, i get thirsty symptoms, so hopefully I can fix it.

Thanks


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jun 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Pumping insulin has been recommended many times by members of the forum. Another book that has been recommended is Insulin Pump Therapy Demystified by Gabrelle Kaplan-Mayer.



Did you guys read these books before you got your pumps?

& did they help you?


----------



## randomange (Jun 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Pumping insulin has been recommended many times by members of the forum. Another book that has been recommended is Insulin Pump Therapy Demystified by Gabrelle Kaplan-Mayer.



Yup, I'd definitely recommend these two - in particular the Gabrelle Kaplan-Mayer one is very good for deciding if you want a pump or not, and it's very easy to read.  Pumping Insulin is a bit more like a textbook for when you actually are pumping (just my opinion though )


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jun 7, 2010)

randomange said:


> Yup, I'd definitely recommend these two - in particular the Gabrelle Kaplan-Mayer one is very good for deciding if you want a pump or not, and it's very easy to read.  Pumping Insulin is a bit more like a textbook for when you actually are pumping (just my opinion though )



Awesome, I will defo purchase this then 

Agh im excited / scared at the thought of a pump!!


----------



## shiv (Jun 7, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Ah I see, that makes sense. If i run high at the moment, I can tell, i get thirsty symptoms, so hopefully I can fix it.
> 
> Thanks



Yeah, I think the risk comes if for some reason you don't test for a while and there's been a problem. If you've got hyper symptoms hopefully you'd be one step ahead of it, but this is d we're talking about - it just loves to chuck stuff at us with no symptoms on occasion


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 8, 2010)

shiv said:


> The Omnipod is coming to the UK in July!
> 
> http://www.input.me.uk/index.php?ma...icleid=10&cntnt01origid=71&cntnt01returnid=71




ooo really??? 

this is exciting.


----------



## rachaelfox (Jun 13, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im unsure whether I want to get a pump or not.
> 
> ...



Hi

I have had my pump for nearly a year now. I first started when I was 20 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child.  I have to say, the pump is the best thing that has happened to me.  I feel so well, hardly any highs or lows.  It was hard work at first, especially as I was pregnant and my sugars were changing daily, but I felt the benefits within a few days.  i remember feeling a sense of freedom and had a big burst of energy.  My mood lifted significantly.  My advice is definately try it, you have nothing to loose.  I had so many anxieties about the pump, so if you want to ask me any questions, feel free.
Rachael


----------

